# New member



## Torch (Feb 9, 2006)

Well I've been browsing this site for awhile now and since I love planes especially WW11 vintage I've decided to register. I find this site extremely interesting and thought provoking with a vast amount of knowledge from different parts of the world. I hope I can contribute in some small way. PS:Favorite planes, Hawker Tempest,any FW190,Mossies,later Spits....


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 9, 2006)

Welcome torch - were in Co are you from?


----------



## Torch (Feb 9, 2006)

Thanks,In Littleton, near Chatfield reservoir


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 9, 2006)

Torch said:


> In Littleton, near chatfield reservoir



I live in Lakewood, close to Bandimere....


----------



## Torch (Feb 9, 2006)

Nice area around Bear Creek...I play golf up at Fox Hollow. Occasionally catch the drags at Bandimere and visit Green Mountain guns a bit...........


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 9, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Torch.


----------



## evangilder (Feb 9, 2006)

Welcome aboard, Torch.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 9, 2006)

Torch said:


> Nice area around Bear Creek...I play golf up at Fox Hollow. Occasionally catch the drags at Bandimere and visit Green Mountain guns a bit...........



Too funny - well welcome, you'll enjoy it here!


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 9, 2006)

Glad to have another browser join up... Take a look here http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2394 and get some insight into some of the bozos that populate this place...


----------



## Erich (Feb 9, 2006)

dang I've got to replace my pic........... I do look stoned ....... drugged on cancer medicine ..........puke


----------



## Twitch (Feb 9, 2006)

Hey Torch, howdy! Upload some pics if you have them to the wallpaper/picture album are too. Bet you've got some I've not seen.


----------



## plan_D (Feb 9, 2006)

Fuckin' hell, les ... that's some funny shit near the bottom!


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 9, 2006)

hehe...


----------



## plan_D (Feb 9, 2006)

The one with the dude up his nose 'n' out of his eye is fucked up big time ...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 10, 2006)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 10, 2006)

So torch what do you think of the lancaster?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 10, 2006)

That its crap!!!!

Just kidding Lanc....


----------



## trackend (Feb 10, 2006)

Torch said:


> Well I've been browsing this site for awhile now and since I love planes especially WW11 vintage I've decided to register. I find this site extremely interesting and thought provoking with a vast amount of knowledge from different parts of the world. I hope I can contribute in some small way. PS:Favorite planes, Hawker Tempest,any FW190,Mossies,later Spits....



Welcome Torch nice to have a new face on the site you obviously have been browsing the site for some time as you have summed it up very eloquently, the knowledge that some of the guys have on here is indeed extensive. 
However I am not one of them, I am, in fact, the vast amount that you spoke of.
Although I claim it is down to big bones in truth its just that I'm a greedy git.
Enjoy the site Torch, just don't take the piss out of the Stringbag


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 10, 2006)

Yeap the Stringbag is as old as Track.


----------



## plan_D (Feb 11, 2006)

Nothing is as old as Lee, Adler.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 11, 2006)

plan_D said:


> Nothing is as old as Lee, Adler.



Dirt?


----------



## plan_D (Feb 11, 2006)

Nope. Lee is God's brother, they're twins. Only God got everything but the fat ...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 11, 2006)

LOL


----------



## Torch (Feb 11, 2006)

The Lancaster is a very pretty aeroplane....................hehehee only kidding,one of the best out there..


----------



## Twitch (Feb 13, 2006)

I always considered the Lanc ugly but attractive in that very rakish way.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 13, 2006)

Its just ugly.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 14, 2006)

I agree it is ugly, but it does not have to look pretty for what it was designed to do.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 14, 2006)

i think she looks incredible........


----------

